# I'm Liking This Retirement Program !



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Just finished up working at year end and already getting in the groove and enjoying myself. Set out a bunch of traps and spend a couple hours running them every morning, cleaning up snow every couple days, haul in firewood and haul out ashes every day, cooking good meals, ice fishing, etc. Have some buddies coming over tonight for taco Tuesday, beers and cards.

I stay up late if I want to and sleep in if I want. Can take off and go see the grandkids anytime we want, and if we change plans and stay and extra day or two it doesn't matter.

Will be a whole lot busier come springtime on various farm projects I'm looking forward to, as well as multiple fishing trips.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Keep up the good work. All the best!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

yes indeed! happy retirement to you! only wish my husband had lived to retire. we had such plans!~Georgia


----------



## pixiedoodle (Sep 24, 2014)

CONGRATS! ENJOY YOUR NEW LIFE. TIME WILL FLY BY FASTER THAN WHEN YOU WERE WORKING. DON'T LET IT SLIP BY WITHOUT YOU ENJOYING EACH & EVERY DAY!


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Hope it works out well for you. I lasted 60 days and then I started hunting another full time job, that I worked for another couple of years. I still work about 16 hours a week...Much less and I get antsy.

Like I said, if you can fully enjoy it, you're doing better than me, so you're definitely doing something right.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Sure sounds like the retirement honeymoon is in full swing, enjoy it!
Soon enough others will discover your "free time" and try to fill it with ______ (something).....


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Fishindude said:


> Just finished up working at year end and already getting in the groove and enjoying myself. Set out a bunch of traps and spend a couple hours running them every morning, cleaning up snow every couple days, haul in firewood and haul out ashes every day, cooking good meals, ice fishing, etc. Have some buddies coming over tonight for taco Tuesday, beers and cards.
> 
> I stay up late if I want to and sleep in if I want. Can take off and go see the grandkids anytime we want, and if we change plans and stay and extra day or two it doesn't matter.
> 
> Will be a whole lot busier come springtime on various farm projects I'm looking forward to, as well as multiple fishing trips.


Good for you! Enjoy your new lifestyle and all the best.


----------

